# What breeds do you think these cats are?



## rachael (Jul 30, 2008)

Hey guys. There are a few cats at the shelter that I got some pictures of and I'd like to know what breed you think they are. One of them may be just a normal domestic short hair, but his face looks really long and I thought maybe he had something in him.

First picture is of "Iries". My guess is she's part (or full) Birman. But I'm not sure?

The second picture is of "Rosie". I'm guessing she's part Siamese? She has really bad eyes.. I'd be surprised if she can see anything but shapes and blurs.. She also has no teeth at all.

The next picture is "Whiskey". A random guess for him would be Layanese? I really don't know nearly enough about the breeds to know :/

The fourth picture is "Dude".. He could very well be a DSH, but his face looks so defined..

I don't know the last cats name.. And I'm sorry for the blurry picture.. But I was thinking he may be a Bombay?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow they are all so pretty, but im in love with Iries, i would love her, as for what breeds they are ,i really couldnt say, but they are all gorgeous, xxx


----------



## rachael (Jul 30, 2008)

Yes Iries is really pretty. They people who brought her in said she was a stray in the neighborhood. They said she would even play fetch with her!

I know a lot of people on here show their cats and are pretty familiar with the breeds of cats.. So if anyone has any ideas, I'd really be interested to know what you think!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

The likely hood of any of these cats being anythig 'posh' is very remote, the pointing on a few of them does suggest pedigree somewhere down the line but . . a moggy is still a moggy

Iries - def NOT Birman nor part birman, face shape is all wrong, hair too short, no socks, more likely old fashioned siamese somewhere down the line but where who knows.

Rosie - looks more like she COULD have a little old fashioned siamese but personally can't see any siamese in her, but she is very pretty.

Layenese are very rare so can't imagine Whiskey is that, again it's the pointed gene that is making you guess at these breeds, but moggys can be pointed too, again more old fashoined siamese.

Dude - does have a little bit of a main coon look about his jaw, but no ear tufts, coat too short, and he's too small, so not convinced.

Last pic - looks like a normal black moggy.

The thing with genetics is that they will throw up pedigree looking cats all th time - unless you are sure of mum and dad and grandparents you can never really tell if they are part pedigree or genetics teasing you. 

They are however, all stunning and gorgeous and lovely and I hope they all find homes soon.


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

Actually I think the last pic looks very like an American Bombay - not the UK type.

what on earth is a Layanese?!! Never heard of it.



spid said:


> The likely hood of any of these cats being anythig 'posh' is very remote, the pointing on a few of them does suggest pedigree somewhere down the line but . . a moggy is still a moggy
> 
> Iries - def NOT Birman nor part birman, face shape is all wrong, hair too short, no socks, more likely old fashioned siamese somewhere down the line but where who knows.
> 
> ...


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

i think the 3rd one looks like a balinese, similar markings and face shape


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

3rd one burmese?

no idea really the last & 2nd to last look like moglets


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

Don't know but they're all gorgeous 

Whiskey is my favourite.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

"Iries". Old style seal point balinese or bali cross possibly.

"Rosie". Siamese or siamese cross

"Whiskey". old style seal point siamese

"Dude".. Looks like a very interesting DSH, with possible pedigree foreign in there somewhere


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2009)

spid said:


> The likely hood of any of these cats being anythig 'posh' is very remote, the pointing on a few of them does suggest pedigree somewhere down the line but . . a moggy is still a moggy
> 
> Iries - def NOT Birman nor part birman, face shape is all wrong, hair too short, no socks, more likely old fashioned siamese somewhere down the line but where who knows.
> 
> ...


I'm going to have to agree with spid (again )

All of the cats look like moggies to me, very pretty moggies, and some with points but still moggies all the same.

sorry xxxx


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

spid said:


> The likely hood of any of these cats being anythig 'posh' is very remote, the pointing on a few of them does suggest pedigree somewhere down the line but . . a moggy is still a moggy





billyboysmummy said:


> All of the cats look like moggies to me, very pretty moggies, and some with points but still moggies all the same.


True
We could guess all day and it would get us absolutely nowhere. I know rescues like to say that this is a "posh" cat in order to make them more desirable but without documentation then we cannot prove anything.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

lauren001 said:


> We could guess all day and it would get us absolutely nowhere.


I am thinking this is just a bit of fun 

And if a rescue markets a cat needing a loving home as being "posh" then where's the harm in that, they are not being given out as breeding cats. Rescue cats need all the help they can get.


----------



## rachael (Jul 30, 2008)

I know that none of these are probably pure bred, and even if they were I couldn't prove it, but I was just wondering if maybe they had something mixed in..

I hate it when shelters say "This is a Siamese" "this is a rag doll" and what-not.. Whenever people come in and ask me I always tell them that it is possible that some of our cats could be mixes, but without records we can't prove anything.

I say "if you want a real Siamese or another breed then you'll need to get it from a breeder".. 

And frankly, in America people don't want to spend hundreds or even thousands on a cat.. If they can get a cat that looks like a Siamese then they'll be happy because their friends won't know the difference.

It bothers the hell out of me.. I love the different breeds.. Each different in their own ways.. But we have 150 plain moggies up for adoption and they need homes. If all it takes to get some of them into a forever home is saying: "This one probably is a Persian mix", or something, then that's what I'll do.


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

They are all beautiful, hope they have loving homes soon xxx


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

rachael said:


> I know that none of these are probably pure bred, and even if they were I couldn't prove it, but I was just wondering if maybe they had something mixed in..
> 
> I hate it when shelters say "This is a Siamese" "this is a rag doll" and what-not.. Whenever people come in and ask me I always tell them that it is possible that some of our cats could be mixes, but without records we can't prove anything.
> 
> ...


Good for you! Incidentally, Whiskey is a stunner. How is he still homeless?!?!
xx


----------



## rachael (Jul 30, 2008)

Well we are currently closed to the public due to an outbreak of ringworm.. Feels like we've been under quarentein forever now


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

Aww they are lovely..the last one looks like selecta...love those eys...:001_tt2:


----------



## sarahberra (Jun 26, 2009)

I would guess that some of the cats are siamese and ragdoll and some of the cats are muts.


----------

